
Show HN: Minimalist VPS Provider with Project Atomic / CoreOS Images - twelvenmonkeys
https://kihihosting.com
======
twelvenmonkeys
To note, I started this as a frustration to current VPS providers. I wanted a
minimalist, straight to the point, fast deploying VPS service with no
bullshit.

Myself and another developer ended up creating our own provider from scratch
with our own equipment co-located at a reliable DC.

In all we used: Back-end: libvirt + kvm virtualization + ruby + go Front-end:
siantra (control panel), WHCMS (billing), all integrated into one (sinatra is
reversed proxied via lighttpd) Background / workers: resque + goworkers + some
ruby workers

We're the first to introduce Atomic Project images.

We're still developing and continuing to add features. One of them being
hourly billing as well as scaling.

~~~
detaro
Interesting options, I like that you offer CoreOS and other "fancy" options.
Also nice that you accept an SSH key, way to many services mail passwords
around.

From the FAQ: > Is this a contract?

> No it is not, you may cancel at any time.

Then how would you call it/what legal construct does describe the relationship
with your customers? Maybe wording it as "Can I cancel anytime? Yes." would
work better.

EDIT: removed second question, misread something

------
ryanmjacobs
I just want to say that this VPS provider is _fantastic_. It's so cheap and
easy to get running. I'm just discovering CoreOS and Docker, and having a lot
of fun in the process. I highly recommend this service.

------
flippant
I used Kihi a few months ago. The only reason I stopped using them is because
I went on vacation and forgot about it. In ~1 month of using their service, I
had one problem that was resolved within an hour.

------
sharninder
How is this different from something like Digital Ocean?

~~~
twelvenmonkeys
At the moment, there's not much difference other than Atomic Images / Canadian
location.

As we move forward however, we'll be focusing more on containerization-
oriented features such as integrated support for clustered deployments
(RancherOS, Kubernetes) and the ability to deploy multiple master/minions at
once with metric collection.

